# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COLLEGIATE & PROFESSIONAL SPORTS >  TCU vs Baylor

## l2elapse

What a freaking game! Great win for the Baylor Bears

----------


## l2elapse

gtfo

----------


## TJsurgRehab22

sucks that baylor is going to be screwed once aTm is in the SEC and the big 12 disbands haha they're trying to sue the aggies to get them to stay

----------

